# Lyft driver ratings - how to know what pax gave you



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

Lyft says you can contact them to dispute unwarranted low ratings. I have not spotted, where can I see what individual rating(s) passenger (s) gave?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

You can always guess who did it, send a message to support and they will remove the rating if you give a good explanation. The good thing about Lyft is that your rating recycles every 100 rated trips so it doesn't take as long to get some dropped eventually.


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've tried multiple times, but I've not had any luck getting any disputed ratings removed, even when I feel the downrate was for a silly reason, like passenger upset I didn't buy the weed he was selling. [1 star rating.]

For me it is usually obvious who rated me what because they send out ratings at 9:04 each day, and it seems like most days I only do a few Lyft rides... sometimes only just one. And if I do a few it is often easy when I got a 5 star comment and/or tip for all the other rides.

0.04 point drop = 1 star
0.03 point drop = 2 star
0.02 point drop = 3 star
0.01 point drop = 4 star.

On the bright side, if you complain about a passenger they are good at making sure you won't be paired with them again so you don't have to suffer their nonsense twice.


----------

